# i decided to sit him down and explain my future plans without him.



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

in a previous thread i had said i was going to move back to my home town 30 minutes away from where i lived with my husband, not another state or country but just 30 mins away and i wasnt going to tell him that i wouldnt be able to keep in contact with him anymore until i get my **** together but he came over unexpectedly and i ended up sitting him down to let him know my plans on my future without him....

i told him i didnt ever plan on saying goodbye to him in this way but that when i leave i dont want any contact with him and then he said well until you get your life together right and i told him really idk but if u want yeah i guess and well i told him i planned to go and get a job, get a place and then start college in the fall and get my life on track for my son, i told him i was doing this to leave him alone and so i wouldnt be in his life anymore and he said well you will always be in my life and i told him no, i wont be and i dont have to be and if i am maybe it will be just a glance or a hi but i wont always be in your life, and i told him it wont take me a few days or months to get over what hes done to me and especially for getting with another person right after we split, i told it would take years and he said your never going to get over it and i told him yes, yes i will and when i do ill finally feel happy again like i did a few months ago.
i told basically told him that i wasnt going to be around anymore then a little after that he had this look on his face like hurt or confusion and then he told me he was going to leave already and i asked why and he said he was going to get ready for a christmas party that he has for work then after that he was going to go "Reflect" i didnt get what he meant at first lol i dont use reflect much in my vocabulary unless its like your reflection and stuff like that but i never use it to express a feeling or emotion anyways i dont know what he meant by saying he was going to reflect like what does he have to reflect about?
me being gone for good or idk.....

any help?
did i make a right decision to kick start my life again?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I take it on that he will reflect on all that you have told him.

He could for example decide to file for an emergency injunction so that you cannot removed your son (his and yours) to another state. It if were my son, that's exactly what I would do.


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

im moving thirty minutes away 30mins away in the same state just a different town and he doesnt care about that, he wanted me to take him to florida with me because i was thinking of going up there so its nothing to have to do with our son, he hardly sees him now and were living in the same town.

i just dont see what he has to reflect on.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OH I read that it was another state... sorry about that.


----------

